# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design > [SOLVED] Combine images into a single image on commandline

## GammaPoint

Hi, I am interested in combining two separate images (say *png files) into a single *png image via the command line. They will not necessarily be the same size and I don't want them to overlay ontop of each other. Can imagemagick or another program handle this?

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## Framli

Hi GammaPoint, 
the "montage" command from imagemagick can do a lot.

For example


```
montage -geometry 200x200+0+0 image1.png image2.png out.png
```

-> will resize each image (to 200px with no deformation) and combine them (separated by 0px).

A lot to learn from :
http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/
http://www.imagemagick.org/script/montage.php

----------


## GammaPoint

This looks exactly like what I need Framli. Thanks so much for your help, I appreciate it!

----------


## paulmilliken

Moreover, if you wanted to ensure all the component images are scaled and stretched to fill 200x200 pixels you would do:


```
montage -resize 200x200! -geometry 200x200+0+0 image1.png image2.png out.png
```

----------

